# Flora-Glo Bulb



## cgskipper (Nov 15, 2010)

I just got a 48" triple striplight for my planted tank. It uses T8 bulbs and I was going to use 2 40w Life-Glo's and 1 40w Flora-Glo. 

However, I cannot find a 48" Flora-Glo in T8...everyone seems to have T10. Foster & Smith said the manufacturer is transitioning from T10 to T8 and they just have the old T10's in stock.

Does anyone know where I can get a 48" T8 Flora-Glo???


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

I went to Home Depot and got 48" t8 bulbs 6500k bulbs for $8. They come in 2pks. Don't know if that would help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be more concerned about the Kelvin rating, assuming of course you have bought the light fixture for plant growth.


----------

